# Photography Information site



## joshdaigle (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi all!

I'm working on a new web site to help people just getting into photography.  I'm developing essentially a glossary of a bunch of photography terms.  I'm looking for some constructive criticism.  I know I've barely scratched the surface, but I'm looking to expand it and maybe eventually convert it to a wiki format site.

http://www.daiglebytes.com

Take a look!

Josh


----------



## Corbin Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

Ha, You're using a dreamweaver template.

It's a nice site. I think that you should explore the possibility of making it Wiki site because it'd be easier for you.


----------



## joshdaigle (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah this is actually the first site I've ever built.  Originally I was using iWeb... But it was too.... simple...  So I decided to try out dreamweaver...  So it's been up for a week and I'm already on Version two.  I'm sure version 3 is not far around the corner.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah, It's really simple when you get used to it. I use it a lot unless I don't feel like it. You should learn how to use things like CSS in it. Some good tutorials are ether "Total Training" Or "Lynda.com" I've use both and I love 'em.


----------



## joshdaigle (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll have to take a look at those tutorials.  I also want to get into Flash more.  I'm starting to work on getting a wiki setup.

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## joshdaigle (Dec 12, 2007)

HEY ALL!
I managed to get mediawiki setup on my site.  Check it out!  I haven't had a chance to add anything into it yet, so feel free to try it out!  I hope I can get a good community started.

http://www.daiglebytes.com

Click the photowiki link on the left.


----------



## alan927 (Dec 19, 2007)

Red text on a dark blue background is difficult to read; you might want to make the background much lighter, and choose darker colors for the font.


----------

